# Viper 5900 Car alarm and remote control



## pichoni (Dec 30, 2010)

I got the VIPER 5900 Security alarm and remote starting system on my HONDA CRV, 2005, some two years back while I was on vacation to Virginia USA, when i came back to Canada, this sytem's remote starter worked for only one month while I was up in the north of Canada with no technician there to fix it. Later came to a proper city recently, where the dealer re-programmed the by pass. 

Now the issue issue is :When the temperature is below minus 15 or minus 10 degree Celsius, the car will not start in cold temperature with remote starter but when it becomes warm the same day, it will start right away", all the times the engine block heater cable is attached but even then the low temperature does not allow it to start, which is strange.

Before this when it did not even start with remote starter, here was the situation" When the honda key was in the ignition cylinder, the remote starter will allow the vehicle to start right away but when the key was not in the key cylinder, the car engine will crank and not start, with remote starter.

I wrote the details for your understanding, please provide suggestions according to your experience, I am very very frustrated, looks like for sure wasted about $600 for nothing on this viper system.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

you have a transponder in the vehicle which mean the bypass needs to be close enough (12") or less from the key cylinder, if it is further away then this, move it closer, I know it doesn't make sense but worth a shot. Here is the diagram for your vehicle if you feel like checking connections one day:
12 VOLT CONSTANT WHITE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER BLACK/WHITE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER 2 N/A 
IGNITION 1 BLACK/YELLOW (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 2 N/A 
IGNITION 3 N/A 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 1 BLACK/RED (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 2 WHITE/RED (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
KEYSENSE N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( - ) BLUE (-) @ FACTORY ALARM Plug, See NOTE *2 
PARKING LIGHTS ( + ) RED/BLACK (+) @ BACK OF FUSEBOX, TOP MIDDLE PLUG 
POWER LOCK WHITE/BLUE (TYPE B) @ DRIVERS DOOR HARNESS 
POWER UNLOCK WHITE/GREEN (TYPE B) @ DRIVERS DOOR HARNESS 
LOCK MOTOR WIRE YELLOW/BLACK (+) @ DRIVERS DOOR HARNESS 
DOOR TRIGGER GREEN (-) and LIGHT GREEN/RED (-) Use both, See NOTE *1 @ FACTORY ALARM PLUG, See NOTE *2 26500_CRV_(-) NEGATIVE DOOR PIN ISOLATION CIRCUIT.pdf
DOMELIGHT SUPERVISION GREEN/RED (-), Requires Part #775 Relay BACK OF FUSEBOX 
TRUNK RELEASE BLACK/YELLOW (-), Requires Part #775 Relay @ HATCH RELEASE SWITCH 
SLIDING POWER DOOR N/A 
HORN ORANGE (-) @ STEERING COLUMN HARNESS 
TACH BLUE @ 2-PIN CONNECTOR, BEHIND BATTERY 
WAIT TO START LIGHT N/A 
BRAKE WHITE/BLACK (+) @ SWITCH ABOVE BRAKE PEDAL 
FACTORY ALARM DISARM DISARMS with FACTORY REMOTE CONTROL ONLY!! 
ANTI-THEFT TRANSPONDER ANTI-THEFT SYSTEM, REQUIRES 791 BYPASS MODULE AND EXTRA IGNITION KEY TRANSPONDER @ IGNITION SWITCH TUMBLER


----------

